# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Umjesto na redovni sastanak, pozivamo vas u Pulu....

## BusyBee

.. na edukaciju o autosjedalicama.  :D 

U lipnju nece biti "klasicnog" sastanka prvog vikenda u mjesecu. Umjesto toga, odrzat ce se u subotu 3.6. tecaj za savjetnike za montiranje autosjedalica i nakon njega, pregled autosjedalica.

Dodjite! Prikljucite se brzorastucem timu autosjedalicara koji brinu o sigurnosti djece u prometu!

 Vise...

----------


## BusyBee

Ima li itko zainteresiran s foruma? Rado bi vas vidjeli.   :Smile:

----------


## mendula

Hoće li ovih dana kakva kavica?

----------

evo kavice, petak, popodne, predvece, mercator?
zainteresirani?

----------

ne sastanak da nebi bilo zabune...
neobavezna kava  :Razz:

----------


## BusyBee

Evo, ja poslala pp menduli. Stizemo nakon 18.30, do tada smo na plivanju.

----------


## litala

ja cu mozda doci, ako budem slobodna. imamo u najavi neke goste, pa ako ne dodju oni - odo ja  :Wink:

----------


## lina

Hoce li biti kakvog druzenja u periodu izmedju 22.07. i 13.08.? Mi smo u Premanturi, pa bismo rado dosli.

----------


## mendula

Nadan se da hoće, obično su susreti početkom mjeseca.

----------

:Razz:   druzenje se uvijek moze organizirati ako je neobavezno, o sastancima ipak odlucuje voditeljica podruznice

----------


## litala

> Hoce li biti kakvog druzenja u periodu izmedju 22.07. i 13.08.? *Mi smo u Premanturi*, pa bismo rado dosli.


ooo, pa tu se mogu organizirat i svakodnevna druzenja  :Wink:  samo biraj - more, centar, kamenjak, moj backyard  :Wink:  :D

----------


## lina

ooo, pa tu se mogu organizirat i svakodnevna druzenja  :Wink:  samo biraj - more, centar, kamenjak, moj backyard  :Wink:  :D[/quote]

Hvala na pozivu. Imamo i mi veliko dvorište i volimo se druziti i igrati s drugom djecom :D

----------


## egemama

a ja vec pomislila na besplatno ljetovanje   :Razz:

----------


## litala

no, draga, tebe izgleda treba bar dva put zvati   :Razz:  

sator je skoro pa spreman (treba ga samo raspakirat i razapet  :Wink: ) pa dodjite - znam da ti je zelja kampirat trudna do zuba, hoces mene stici, ne?   :Laughing:

----------


## egemama

haha... znas da si ti moj idol  :Wink:

----------


## litala

ma samo nek si ti na putu da me stignes/prestignes, meni srce na mjestu   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

> a ja vec pomislila na besplatno ljetovanje


sorry cure za offtopic, ali
EGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe, suborko stara, pa ti si mi TRUDNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  :D

----------


## Mala

ček ček je li to danas sastanak? kava? druženje? 

kada?

----------


## mendula

U 18.00 u/kod/oko Mercatora.

----------

znak prepoznavanja? daphne u roza maji RODA i petero djece oko nje
e btw, cure koje me znaju, ofarbala sam se u crno  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

Cure, zao mi je, ali nisam stigla. Sad smo dosli doma.

----------

sve ok, doci ces drugi put

----------

